# Forum Championship: Survivor Series WarGames



## [The_Game]

Ronda Rousey (c) - 5
The bloodline - 4
Team belair - 3
Seth Rollins - 2
AJ styles - 1
_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_

Which two women start their War Games match? Nikki Cross and Asuka
Which two women enter War Games last? Becky lynch and Rhea
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Iyo Sky
Which two men start their War Games match? Solo and Butch
Which two men enter War Games last? Roman and KO
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Kevin owens
Who takes the fall in the IC match? Austin theory
Which match will open the show? Women’s war games match.


----------



## emerald-fire

5) Ronda Rousey
4) The Bloodline
3) Team Belair
2) AJ Styles
1) Seth Rollins

*Bonus*
1) Asuka and Nikki Cross
2) Becky Lynch and Rhea Ripley
3) Dakota Kai
4) Sami Zayn and Butch
5) Roman Reigns and Kevin Owens
6) Sheamus
7) Austin Theory
8) Team Belair vs Team Bayley


----------



## Mutant God

5. Ronda
4. Styles
3. Team EST
2. Austin Theory
1. Bloodline

Bonus:
1. Iyo and Asuka
2. Bayley and Belair
3. Dakota Kai
4. Solo and McIntyre
5. Roman and Kevin Owens
6. Jey Uso
7. Seth Rollins
8. Women's War Games


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

FINALLY... The Trout... has come back... to Wrestling Forum!

To be fair, it seems like The Trout's unsuccessful attempt at the Television Title was only yesterday. Since then however, camels have moved on to another oasis. The only thing that hasn't changed is that @emerald-fire keeps hugging his little TV belt every night when he goes to sleep, because he's shaking in his thong and night cap at the thought that The Trout could come to his place and give him the beating he so richly deserves. And when he sees the sad little face looking at him in the mirror every morning with its little beady eyes and trembling lips, he knows that the only thing that gives him a semblance of relevancy to the dozens... AND DOZENS reading this thread is precisely the thing he's most afraid of, The Trout.

By the way, The Trout has it on good authority that they were considering cancelling today's World Cup matches so that the people of Qatar could use their chubby little fingers to hit F5 (not Brock's, their keyboard's) every other second and witness the glory of The Trout's first title win without missing a second of the next 0-0 game. However, The Trout called the equivalent of @Inside Cradle over there and asked him: Do you really think a bunch of thirsty fat guys with rags on their heads and the people of Qatar deserve to see the most awe-inspiring, time-stopping, coma-inducing, virtue-signalling, depression-curing, history-repeating, white water-swimming and king-making Television Title match in WF's history?? WELL, IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK and then The Trout hung up because he's a big, busy fish.

Yeah, @emerald-fire, The Trout could picture you in your basement after your fluke win at Crown Jewell, doing your little victory dance for your phony Tik-Tok followers and squealing with your high-pitched little voice: 'Mommy! Mommy! I won! I'm a winner!' Well, this week, use that girly voice of yours and tell her to prepare some comfort food for you, buddy.

IF YOU SMELLLLLLLL
WHAT THE TROUT
IS COOKING

Ah, yes, I almost forgot the predictions... To be honest, I have zero idea who'll be doing what but I still think I should be awarded the title.


5 - *Ronda Rousey* (c) vs. Shotzi 
4 - *Team Belair (Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Mia Yim and Becky Lynch)* vs. Team Bayley (Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross, and Rhea Ripley) 
3 - *Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens* vs. The Bloodline (Roman Reigns, Solo Sikoa, Sami Zayn and The Usos) 
2 - *AJ Styles* vs. Finn Bálor 
1 - *Seth Rollins* (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Austin Theory 


Which two women start their War Games match? Asuka & Nikki Cross
Which two women enter War Games last? Rhea Ripley & Becky Lynch
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Iyo Sky
Which two men start their War Games match? Butch & Sikoa
Which two men enter War Games last? Roman Reigns & Kevin Owens
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Sami Zayn
Who takes the fall in the IC match? Austin Theory
Which match will open the show? Women's War Game


----------



## Banez

5 - Ronda
4 - The Bloodline
3 - Team Belair
2 - Balor
1 - Seth 
_
Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_

Which two women start their War Games match? Dakota Kai and Alexa Bliss
Which two women enter War Games last? Bayley and Becky Lynch
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Bayley
Which two men start their War Games match? Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn
Which two men enter War Games last? Roman Reigns and Drew McIntyre
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Sheamus
Who takes the fall in the US match? Bobby Lashlie
Which match will open the show? Ronda vs Shotzi


----------



## People Power

5. Ronda Rousey
4. Team Belair
3. AJ Styles
2. Seth Rollins
1. The Bloodline

Bonus:
1. Belair & Io
2. Rhea & Becky
3. Dakota
4. Butch & Sami
5. Reigns & KO
6. Ridge Holland
7. Austin Theory
8. Women war games


----------



## MrFlash

Ronda Rousey *-* *5 Points *
Team Belair *-* *4 Points*
Seth Rollins *-* *3 Points*
Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens *-* *2 Points *
Finn Balor *-* *1 Point*

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_

Which two women start their War Games match? Nikki Cross and Asuka 
Which two women enter War Games last? Rhea Ripley & Becky Lynch 
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Dakota Kai 
Which two men start their War Games match? Solo and Butch
Which two men enter War Games last? Roman and KO 
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Sami Zayn
Who takes the fall in the IC match? Austin
Which match will open the show? Women War Game Match


----------



## Insanityward88

Rhonda 5
Theroy 4
Team Bailey 3
KO 2
AJ 1

Bonus 
1 Mia Cross
2 lynch Ripley 
3 bliss
4 Butch solo
5 Drew Roman 
5 Jimmy 
6 Bobby 
7 Us triple threat


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*MATCH CARD:*

Team Belair (Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Mia Yim and Becky Lynch) vs. *Team Bayley (Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross, and Rhea Ripley) - 2*
*Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens* vs. The Bloodline (Roman Reigns, Solo Sikoa, Sami Zayn and The Usos) - *5*
Ronda Rousey (c) vs. *Shotzi -1*
AJ Styles vs. *Finn Bálor - 4*
Seth Rollins (c) vs. *Bobby Lashley* vs. Austin Theory - *3*
_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_

Which two women start their War Games match? *Alexa/Nikki*
Which two women enter War Games last? *Becky/Bayley*
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? *Alexa*
Which two men start their War Games match? *Butch/Solo*
Which two men enter War Games last? *Drew/Roman *
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? *Sami*
Who takes the fall in the IC match? *Theory*
Which match will open the show? *Women’s War Games*


----------



## Chelsea

5 - Ronda Rousey
4 - Seth Rollins
3 - Team Bayley
2 - Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre & Kevin Owens
1 - Finn Balor

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_

Which two women start their War Games match? - Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross
Which two women enter War Games last? - Becky Lynch and Bayley
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? - Asuka
Which two men start their War Games match? - Drew McIntyre and Solo Sikoa
Which two men enter War Games last? - Kevin Owens and Roman Reigns
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? - Sami Zayn
Who takes the fall in the IC match? - Austin Theory
Which match will open the show? - Women's War Games match


----------



## Mister Abigail

5 - *Ronda Rousey*
4 - *Team Belair*
3 - *The Bloodline*
2 - *Finn Bálor *
1 - *Seth Rollins*


Which two women start their War Games match? Alexa and Dakota
Which two women enter War Games last? Bayley & Becky Lynch
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Dakota
Which two men start their War Games match? Butch & Jimmy
Which two men enter War Games last? Roman Reigns & Drew
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Ridge Holland
Who takes the fall in the IC match? Lashley
Which match will open the show? Ronda v Shotzi


----------



## Hephaesteus

looks at briefcase, thinks about cashing in on ic championship. What do I look like Austin theory? Locks briefcase away for safe keeping.

5- Rhonda rousey
4- Bloodline
3-Finn Baylor
2-Team Bayley
1- Bobby Lashley


1. Nikki cross, Alexa
2. Bianca Belair, Rhea
3. Bianca Belair
4. Sammy Ridge
5.Roman reigns kevin owens
6.Butch
7.Seth rollins
8. Womans war game


----------



## fabi1982

1 - Team Belair
2 - The Bloodline
5 - Ronda Rousey
3 - Finn Bálor
4 - Seth Rollins

Bonus questions:

Which two women start their War Games match? *Alexa/Nikki*
Which two women enter War Games last? *Bayley/Becky*
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? *Nikki Cross*
Which two men start their War Games match? *Sheamus/Solo*
Which two men enter War Games last? *Drew/Roman*
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? *Kevin Owens*
Who takes the fall in the IC match? *Bobby Lashley*
Which match will open the show? *Womens Wargames*


----------



## CTv2

5. Ronda Rousey
4.The Bloodline
3. Seth Rollins
2.Team Belair
1.AJ Styles

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_


Which two women start their War Games match? *Bianca Belair/Iyo Sky*
Which two women enter War Games last? *Bayley/Becky Lynch*
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? *Bayley*
Which two men start their War Games match?* Butch/Solo Sikoa*
Which two men enter War Games last? *Roman Reigns/Kevin Owens*
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? *Ridge Holland*
Who takes the fall in the IC match? *Austin Theory*
Which match will open the show? *Women's War Games*


----------



## killakgotit

Inside Cradle said:


> Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start on Saturday 26 November 2022
> *New and returning players are always welcome
> 
> It's War Games!*
> 
> Welcome to the forum prediction game that is just glad we're not pretending to care about brand supremacy anymore.
> 
> *Forum Championship standings*
> *Last time, at Crown Jewel*
> 
> *RULES*
> 
> Predict the outcome of each match on the card and assign a number of points to each winner
> Start with 1 point and go up to X points. X = amount of matches on the card
> Use each amount of points only once
> The goal is to score the highest amount of points possible
> Predicting a 'draw' (or 'no contest') is also possible
> Cut-off time is the start of the pre-show
> Do not edit predictions after the cut-off - you will face a hefty penalty or disqualification
> Late entries aren't discouraged (these things happen) but will also face a penalty
> 
> *MATCH CARD:*
> 
> Team Belair (Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Mia Yim and Becky Lynch) vs. Team Bayley (Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross, and Rhea Ripley)
> Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens vs. The Bloodline (Roman Reigns, Solo Sikoa, Sami Zayn and The Usos)
> Ronda Rousey (c) vs. Shotzi _[WWE SmackDown Women's Championship]_
> AJ Styles vs. Finn Bálor
> Seth Rollins (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Austin Theory _ [WWE United States Championship]_
> _Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_
> 
> Which two women start their War Games match?
> Which two women enter War Games last?
> Who takes the fall in women's War Games?
> Which two men start their War Games match?
> Which two men enter War Games last?
> Who takes the fall in men's War Games?
> Who takes the fall in the IC match?
> Which match will open the show?
> _Maximum score: 27_
> 
> 
> *FORUM CARD:*
> 
> _Forum Championship:_
> keithf40 (c) vs. ThirdMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _IC Championship:_
> RainmakerV2 (c) vs. InfamousGerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TV Championship:_
> emerald-fire (c) vs. TroutMaskReplica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1v1 TV matches TBD
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Cut-off for predictions is* pre-show start *on Saturday 26 November 2022


Auska VS iyo sky will start the womens war games match
I think rhea rilpley and Mia yim will be last in the women's war games
I think Alexa Bliss will take the fall in women's war games
I think Burch and Sami will star the men's war game match
I think Roman reigns and Kevin Owen's will enter the men's war games last
I think Drew McIntyre will take the fall in men's War Games
I think Seth Rollins takes the fall in the US title match
I think Aj styles vs Finn balor will open the show


----------



## killakgotit

Inside Cradle said:


> Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start on Saturday 26 November 2022
> *New and returning players are always welcome
> 
> It's War Games!*
> 
> Welcome to the forum prediction game that is just glad we're not pretending to care about brand supremacy anymore.
> 
> *Forum Championship standings*
> *Last time, at Crown Jewel*
> 
> *RULES*
> 
> Predict the outcome of each match on the card and assign a number of points to each winner
> Start with 1 point and go up to X points. X = amount of matches on the card
> Use each amount of points only once
> The goal is to score the highest amount of points possible
> Predicting a 'draw' (or 'no contest') is also possible
> Cut-off time is the start of the pre-show
> Do not edit predictions after the cut-off - you will face a hefty penalty or disqualification
> Late entries aren't discouraged (these things happen) but will also face a penalty
> 
> *MATCH CARD:*
> 
> Team Belair (Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Mia Yim and Becky Lynch) vs. Team Bayley (Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross, and Rhea Ripley)
> Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens vs. The Bloodline (Roman Reigns, Solo Sikoa, Sami Zayn and The Usos)
> Ronda Rousey (c) vs. Shotzi _[WWE SmackDown Women's Championship]_
> AJ Styles vs. Finn Bálor
> Seth Rollins (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Austin Theory _ [WWE United States Championship]_
> _Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_
> 
> Which two women start their War Games match?
> Which two women enter War Games last?
> Who takes the fall in women's War Games?
> Which two men start their War Games match?
> Which two men enter War Games last?
> Who takes the fall in men's War Games?
> Who takes the fall in the IC match?
> Which match will open the show?
> _Maximum score: 27_
> 
> 
> *FORUM CARD:*
> 
> _Forum Championship:_
> keithf40 (c) vs. ThirdMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _IC Championship:_
> RainmakerV2 (c) vs. InfamousGerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TV Championship:_
> emerald-fire (c) vs. TroutMaskReplica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1v1 TV matches TBD
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Cut-off for predictions is* pre-show start *on Saturday 26 November 2022


Team Belair wins
Team Bloodline wins
Shotzi wins the womens title
Finn balor wins
Austin Theory wins the US title


----------



## keithf40

Team Bayley 2
Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens 1
Ronda Rousey 5
AJ Styles 3
Seth Rollins 4

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):

1. Which two women start their War Games match? Asuka and Iyo Sky
2. Which two women enter War Games last? Becky and Bayley
3. Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Mia Yim
4. Which two men start their War Games match? Ridge Holland and Solo Sikoa
5. Which two men enter War Games last? Drew McIntyre and Roman Reigns
6. Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Sami Zayn
7. Who takes the fall in the IC match? Austin Theory
8. Which match will open the show? Seth Rollins


----------



## ThirdMan

5) Ronda Rousey
4) Seth Rollins
3) Bloodline
2) Team Bayley
1) Finn Balor


Which two women start their War Games match? Asuka and Dakota Kai
Which two women enter War Games last? Becky and Bayley
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Bianca
Which two men start their War Games match? Butch and Jimmy Uso
Which two men enter War Games last? Roman and Kevin Owens
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Ridge Holland
Who takes the fall in the IC (_I assume you mean US title)_ match? Austin Theory
Which match will open the show? Women's WarGames match.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

5) *Ronda Rousey (c) *vs. Shotzi _[WWE SmackDown Women's Championship]_
4) *Team Belair (Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Mia Yim and Becky Lynch)* vs. Team Bayley (Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross, and Rhea Ripley)
3) *Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens* vs. The Bloodline (Roman Reigns, Solo Sikoa, Sami Zayn and The Usos)
2) AJ Styles vs. *Finn Bálor*
1) *Seth Rollins (c)* vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Austin Theory _[WWE United States Championship]

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_

Which two women start their War Games match? *Asuka and Nikki Cross*
Which two women enter War Games last? Becky *Lynch and Rhea Ripley*
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? *Bayley*
Which two men start their War Games match? *Butch and Solo Sikoa*
Which two men enter War Games last? *Kevin Owens and Roman Reigns*
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? *Jey Uso*
Who takes the fall in the IC match? *Austin Theory*
Which match will open the show? *Team Belair vs. Team Bayley*


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Mia Yim and Becky Lynch (winners) vs. Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross, and Rhea Ripley - 2

- Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens vs. The Bloodline (Roman Reigns, Solo Sikoa, Sami Zayn and The Usos) (winners) - 4

- Ronda Rousey (winner) vs. Shotzi - 5

- AJ Styles (winner) vs. Finn Bálor - 1

- Seth Rollins (winner) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Austin Theory - 3

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):

Which two women start their War Games match? - Asuka and Io Shirai
Which two women enter War Games last? - Becky Lynch and Bayley
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? - Nikki Cross
Which two men start their War Games match? - Sheamus and Sami Zayn
Which two men enter War Games last? - Drew McIntyre and the current Universal Champion
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? - Ridge Holland
Who takes the fall in the IC match? - Bobby Lashley
Which match will open the show? - Women's WarGames match


----------



## Chris22

5-Ronda Rousey
4-The Bloodline
3-Team Belair
2-Finn Balor
1-Seth Rollins

Bonus:
1. Asuka & Dakota Kai
2. Becky & Bayley
3. Dakota Kai
4. Jey Uso & Butch
5. Roman Reigns & Drew McIntyre
6. Ridge Holland
7. Bobby Lashley
8. Women's War Games Match


----------



## Blonde

5) Ronda Rousey
4) Finn Balor
3) Seth Rollins
2) Damage CTRL/Team Bayley
1) Team Drew


Which two women start their War Games match? Asuka and Dakota Kai
Which two women enter War Games last? Becky and Bayley
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Bliss
Which two men start their War Games match? Sheamus and Sami
Which two men enter War Games last? Roman and KO
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Sami Zayn
Who takes the fall in the IC (_I assume you mean US title)_ match? Lashley
Which match will open the show? Women's WarGames match.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

Ronda Rousey (c) - 5
The Bloodline - 4
Team belair - 3
Seth Rollins - 2
Finn Balor - 1
_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_

Which two women start their War Games match? Bailey and Bianca
Which two women enter War Games last? Becky lynch and Rhea
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Iyo Sky
Which two men start their War Games match? Sami and Butch
Which two men enter War Games last? Roman and KO
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Fella
Who takes the fall in the IC match? Austin theory
Which match will open the show? Balor vs Styles


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*MATCH CARD:*

Team Belair (Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Mia Yim and Becky Lynch) vs. *Team Bayley (Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross, and Rhea Ripley)- 2*
*Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens* vs. The Bloodline (Roman Reigns, Solo Sikoa, Sami Zayn and The Usos)- 1
*Ronda Rousey (c)* vs. Shotzi _[WWE SmackDown Women's Championship]_- 5
*AJ Styles* vs. Finn Bálor- 3
*Seth Rollins (c)* vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Austin Theory _[WWE United States Championship]_- 4
_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer, 12 in total):_

Which two women start their War Games match? Becky and Dakota
Which two women enter War Games last? Bianca and Rhea
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Becky
Which two men start their War Games match? Drew and Sami
Which two men enter War Games last? Sheamus and Roman
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Sami
Who takes the fall in the US match? Theory
Which match will open the show? Women's War Games
_Maximum score: 27_


----------



## La Parka

5) Ronda Rousey
4) Team Belair
3) AJ Styles
2) Seth Rollins
1) The Bloodline 



Which two women start their War Games match? Asuka and IO 
Which two women enter War Games last? Bayley and Becky Lynch
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Bayley
Which two men start their War Games match? Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn
Which two men enter War Games last? Roman Reigns and Drew McIntyre
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Owens
Who takes the fall in the US match? Austin Theory 
Which match will open the show? Womens War games


----------



## Inside Cradle

killakgotit said:


> Team Belair wins
> Team Bloodline wins
> Shotzi wins the womens title
> Finn balor wins
> Austin Theory wins the US title


Thanks for getting involved.

You need to assign points to each of the above predictions (in this instance 1 through to 5 points). If you don't manage to amend before the PLE, I'll do what I always do for newbies and that's take the above as 5 counting down to 1, in that order


----------



## Inside Cradle

5. Team Belair
4. Ronda Rousey
3. Bloodline
2. Finn Balor
1. Austin Theory

_Bonus questions:_

Belair, Cross
Lynch, Bayley
Bayley
Sheamus, Sikoa
McIntyre, Reigns
Butch
Rollins
Women's WarGames


----------



## Daxam

5. Ronda ROusey
4. Team Bianca
3. Bloodline
2. Finn Balor
1. Austin Theory

_Bonus questions:_


Belair, Dekota Kai
Lynch, Bayley
Bayley
Sheamus, Jey Uso
McIntyre, Reigns
Butch
Rollins
Women's WarGames


----------



## InfamousGerald

5 - Ronda Rousey
4 - The Bloodline
3 - Seth Rollins
2 - Team Belair
1 - A.J. Styles


Which two women start their War Games match? Mia Yim and Dakota Kai
Which two women enter War Games last? Becky Lynch and Nikki Cross
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? Iyo Sky
Which two men start their War Games match? Sheamus and Solo Sikoa
Which two men enter War Games last? Kevin Owens and Roman Reigns
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? Sheamus
Who takes the fall in the IC match? Bob Lash
Which match will open the show? Women's WG match


----------



## RainmakerV2

5. Rousey

4. Styles

3. Rollins

2. Team Belair

1. Bloodline.



1. Asuka and Dakota Kai

2. Ripley and Lynch

3. Dakota Kai

4. Sheamus and Zayn

5. Drew and Reigns

6. Owens

7. Theory

8. Women's wargames


----------



## BlissLynch

*Team Belair (Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Mia Yim and Becky Lynch)* vs. Team Bayley (Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross, and Rhea Ripley) 1 



Sheamus, Ridge Holland, Butch, Drew McIntyre and Kevin Owens vs. *The Bloodline (Roman Reigns, Solo Sikoa, Sami Zayn and The Usos*) 4


*Ronda Rousey* (c) vs. Shotzi _[WWE SmackDown Women's Championship] 5_


AJ Styles vs. *Finn Bálor* 3 


S*eth Rollins* (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Austin Theory _[WWE United States Championship 2_

Which two women start their War Games match? Bianca And Sky 
Which two women enter War Games last? Becky *Lynch and Bayley *
Who takes the fall in women's War Games? *Bayley*
Which two men start their War Games match? *Butch and Solo Sikoa*
Which two men enter War Games last? *Kevin Owens and Roman Reigns*
Who takes the fall in men's War Games? KO 
Who takes the fall in the IC match? Bobby Lashley 
Which match will open the show? *Team Belair vs. Team Bayley*


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, @keithf40 , we had a 2.5 Star world title match with our predictions tonight (we gotta stop spamming finishers, man), but nonetheless...

I AM THE CHAMPION! I AM THE CHAMPION!


----------



## keithf40

Hopefully I'm second


----------



## Chelsea

Ugh, I only got Ronda winning right. Time to retire


----------



## BlissLynch

I got a few wrong. Just no Lady Luck recently.


----------



## Inside Cradle

RESULTS
All predictions

*Who's the third man? He's the champ!*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) - 11
ThirdMan - 14









Not a vintage World title match by any means, but *ThirdMan* takes the belt to become the new Forum Champion! Congratulations! 👏

*People Power* sits top of the current leaderboard, whilst *emerald-fire* is second and just above the champ, so ThirdMan will face two challengers at Royal Rumble!


*Can't make the rain go away*

_IC Championship:_
RainmakerV2 (c) - 19
InfamousGerald - 17









In a higher-scoring IC strap match, Rainmaker retains by virtue of claiming a couple more bonus points 👌

Highest scorers of the night were *emerald-fire* and *Daxam*, with 21 points - both will get IC title shots in January! 🙌


*emerald's purple patch continues*

_TV Championship:_
emerald-fire (c) - 21
TroutMaskReplica - 17









Trout was unable to talk their way to victory as they faced the in-form TV champ. Well done to emerald-fire, who ensures they'll be competing in all three title matches next month! 👏👏👏


TV results:

TroutMaskReplica - 17 - 18 - Mister Abigail
emerald-fire - 21 - 19 - RainmakerV2
ThirdMan - 14 - 16 - DammitChrist
InfamousGerald - 17 - 9 - Chelsea
Rhhodes - 10 - 15 - Shining_Wizard1979

fabi1982 - 12 - 4 - Eastwood
Banez - 17 - 18 - CTv2
Chris22 - 20 - 20 - People Power
BlissLynch - 16 - 19 - Inside Cradle
La Parka - 17 - 11 - keithf40

Rookie of the Year - 14 - 16 - MrFlash
Mutant God - 20 - 19 - [The_Game]
Daxam - 21 - 18 - Typical Cena Fan
killakgotit - 15 - 15 - InsanityWard88


*DammitChrist* got an important win to go top of the TV charts and therefore sets up a title match next month!


*ROYAL RUMBLE*
_Saturday 28 January 2023

Forum Championship_
ThirdMan (c) vs. People Power vs. emerald-fire

_IC Championship_
RainmakerV2 (c) vs. emerald-fire vs. Daxam

_TV Championship_
emerald-fire (c) vs. DammitChrist

_1 v 1 TV matches TBD_

Forum Championship standings


Thanks for playing this year. Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year - hope to see you on the other side!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Obviously The Trout's disappointed but The Trout has to admit that @emerald-fire took everything The Trout had to throw at him and still came out on top. The Trout still doesn't like him one bit but at least, he kinds of begrudgingly respects him now. At least, that was a nice feud that kept us going for a few months. Now, it's back to square one for The Trout who'll have to victimize some jabronis for the foreseeable future before getting another shot.

Happy end of the year to everyone and especially to @Inside Cradle who kept us entertained when the Doomsday Clock was ticking and thanks to everyone for putting up with my obnoxious gimmick for so long!


----------



## Hephaesteus

where was my singles match? I wasnt even on the card


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, @keithf40 and I did indeed have an underwhelming world-title match, but @Eastwood probably needs a full-on repackage after that incredibly sad performance (4 points!).

Eh, we can just have her be the valet for The Viking Raiders, as I'm fairly certain she's a meat-eater.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Hephaesteus said:


> where was my singles match? I wasnt even on the card


Looks like you're stuck in catering...



TroutMaskReplica said:


> Looks like you're stuck in catering...


Hey, don't look at me! @Inside Cradle wouldn't pull the trigger and strap the Television belt on me despite the fact that was obviously the most over poster in this thread... Get yourself a kilt and you could be the new McIntyre.


----------



## Inside Cradle

Hephaesteus said:


> where was my singles match? I wasnt even on the card


My sincerest apologies, I'm really not sure what happened there. I've added 1 point to your TV title total 🙏


----------

